# schlechte pingzeit trotz fp



## Franzl (9. April 2010)

moin moin liebe pcgh community.
bin neu hier und habe auch schon sogleich ein problem.sufu brachte mir auch keine brauchbaren ergebnisse ( die ersten 4 seiten.. ) 
folgendes problem habe ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen...

ich habe bei dem einzigen spiel was ich momentan spiele einen viel zu hohen ping.es handelt sich um modern warfare 2 ....
hab da idR 3 grüne bzw nach geänderter cfg 4 orange balken... dh. einen ping von 140

ich bin bei der t-com und hab dsl 6000 + fastpath !!!!

deswegen erscheint mir das viel zu hoch.... bei spielen wie cod 4 hatte ich meist so 60-70 ping...

-mein router is eine fritzbox fon 5140
-mein betriebssystem is windows 7 professional(oder ulti ka grad :o ) x64

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

danke und lg franzl

p.s. wer rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten 

€: ping zu hase.de is wie folgt

1 >1ms >1ms >1ms fritz.fon.box (meine ip)
2 39ms 40ms 41ms 217.0.116.126
3 41ms 43ms 42ms 217.0.72.162

denke das reicht


----------



## Sash (9. April 2010)

schau mal ob du auch so einen so hohen ping hasst.
geh mal aufs start symbol unten links, dann direkt dadrüber in der zeile einfach reinschreiben:
ping /t heise.de
dann kommt ein fenster, und da laufen zeilen ab, schau mal was hinter zeit steht.. da sollte es nicht mehr wie 25ms sein...


----------



## Franzl (9. April 2010)

Zeit= ~50ms (+-1)

doppelt....niiiiicht gut...

was nun?


----------



## Aholic (9. April 2010)

Ich kann dir evtl helfen, jedoch nicht versichern das es in jedem Game 100% eine Verbesserung bringt, jedoch sollte es keine Nachteile geben.

Geh mal auf Start -> Ausführen und gib dort "regedit" ein.

Auf der linken Seite findest du ein Verzeichnis, dort wechselst du in:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces
Dort findest du Ordner die wie {B85C8343-ACHC-12DA-9FE4-A2F3C41A139C} aussehen oder ähnlich.

Nun suchst du den Ordner mit den meisten Werten, indem sollte u.a. auch ein Wert namens “DhcpIPAddress” sowie "DhcpDefaultGateway" sein.
Im rechten Feld erstellst jetzt einen neuen Wert namens “TcpAckFrequency”,
Dies geht wie folgt: “Rechtsklick > Neu > DWORD Value, (unter Vista auch DWORD (32bit Value) genannt).
Nun musst du den neu erstellten Wert nurnoch Modifizieren, in dem du den Wert auf "1" stellst.

Anschließend schließen und neustarten.

Dadurch hat sich meine Latenz von 70-80 in Games wie Battlefield 2/2142, Half life, TMN, Heroes of Newerth auf teilweise 7ms gesenkt.
Selbes gillt für Teamspeak und FTP Server Verbindungen.

Ich bin allerdings nicht dafür verantwortlich wenn du deine Registry durch *falsche* Vorgehensweise damit sprenkst!


----------



## Franzl (9. April 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> Ich kann dir evtl helfen, jedoch nicht versichern das es in jedem Game 100% eine Verbesserung bringt, jedoch sollte es keine Nachteile geben.
> 
> Geh mal auf Start -> Ausführen und gib dort "regedit" ein.
> 
> ...



hm hab alles gemacht so wie dus gesagt hast... scheint auch alles rchtig zu sein  war ne 1 a beschreibung !! danke   ( ich muss alles nur so machen wie dus gesagt hast ne?also net auf hexidezimalzahl umstellen oder sonstwas?)

aber leider hab ich keinen unterschied gemerkt.. weder im spiel noch beim anpingen auf heise.de (Zeit = 49ms)
aber ich lass den eintrag mal vllt bringt der mir für andere games was ^^

mein problem is damit immer noch net gelöst hmmm
hängt das denn mit dem betribssytem zusammen? oder doch eher hardware (router?)? bzw provider? (wobei 6000er+fp ja locker reicht)


----------



## Hyper1on (9. April 2010)

Ich würde den "Fehler" nicht mal beim System oder der Internetverbindung suchen.

Da MW2 mit Hilfe des IWNet läuft könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es daran liegt. Da die während des spielens die ganze Zeit auch mit dem IWNet verbunden bist kann es durchaus sein, dass dabei soviele "unnütze" Daten gesendet werden das der Ping etwas ansteigt.

Was du eventuell noch versuchen könntest ist in deiner Fritzbox eine Regel für die Priorisierung der von MW2 gesendeten und empfangenen Paketen einzustellen.

Kann dir leider gerade dazu keine Anleitung bieten, ausm Kopf bekomm ichs gerade nicht zusammen.

Sofern du die neuste Firmware installiert hast solltest du die Einstellungen dafür aber in den Erweitereten Einstellungen im Bereich Netzwerk finden.


----------



## Chron-O-John (9. April 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> ...“TcpAckFrequency”,
> 
> Dadurch hat sich meine Latenz von 70-80 in Games wie Battlefield 2/2142, Half life, TMN, Heroes of Newerth auf teilweise 7ms gesenkt.
> Selbes gillt für Teamspeak und FTP Server Verbindungen.



Was genau macht dieser Command? TCP Acks werden doch eh für jedes paket enzeln geschickt, oder?

Und gerade bei HL, das benutzt doch überhaupt nur UDP, warum bringt das eine Verbesserung?


----------



## 5ki11zzz (9. April 2010)

dein "hoher" ping liegt schlicht daran, das ja bei mw2 keine server gibt und du damit auf die uploadbandbreite des jeweiligen hosts angewiesen bist. hostet jetzt einer mit dsl 6000 hat er ca 600 kbit upload, bei 12 spielern bleiben da für jeden spieler 50kbit über, das ist weniger als man mit isdn hat (isdn 64kbit) daher der hohe ping.

und @chron-o-john, eigentlich laufen fast alle spiele über udp (ausser strategiespiele wie wc3, c&c gernals) aber udp ist auch nur ein protokoll innerhalb des tcp-ip stacks.

und der genannte befehl bezieht sich, soweit ich weis, darauf, nach wievielen packeten ein ping packet gesendet wird. daher, der ping wird nur optisch geschönt. denn der tatsächliche ping läst sich nicht drücken, denn dein weg zum rechenzentrum wird nicht kürzer, deine leitung nicht besser und der host bekommt nicht mehr upload, das rounting in andere rz oder ins ausland bleibt auch gleich.


----------



## Chron-O-John (9. April 2010)

Nein, UPD und TCP/IP sind auf der gleichen ebene, also entweder UDP oder TCP. UDP sendet aber keine ACKs oder sonst irgendwas zur bestätigung, weils ein Verbindungsloses Protokoll ist. TCP und UDP sitzen beide auf layer 4 (OSI)

Von TCP od. IP wird überhapt nicht automatisch ein Ping gesendet, aber das Spiel berechnet sich die Signallaufzeiten selbst (mit welchem Algorithmus auch immer - vielleicht sendet es auch pings.)

Somit ist mir immer noch nicht klar was genau der Reg-Schlüssel machen sollte

EDIT:
Ok, Dr. Google hilft:


> Dann ist zumindest für dich der Befehl TcpAckFrequency von  Bedeutung, da er festlegt wie oft die Ankunft von TCP-Pakete  verifiziert wird.
> 
> Standard ist jedes 2te Paket wird verifiziert mit der Einstellung  auf 1 wird JEDES Paket verifiziert. Wobei die Steigerung der Latenz zu  vernachlässigen ist...


Hmm... wusste ich gar nicht, ich hätt ma dacht, dass JEDES TCP/IP paket geprüft wird.  Najo, so kann man sich täuschen.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (9. April 2010)

MW2 ist nicht gerade aussagekräftig, was deinen realen Ping betrifft. Wie bereits schon geschrieben wurde, gibt es bei MW2 keine richtigen Server, sondern der Spieler mit der schnellsten Leitung funktioniert als Server, was oft zu nervigen Laggs führt, wenn die schnellste verfügbare Leitung nur eine 6000er ist.

Dein Ping ist für eine 6000er-Leitung mit Fastpath trotzdem langsam. 

Ich habe bei "ping /t heise.de" einen Ping von 22ms mit einer 6000er-Leitung von Vodafone.


----------



## Pixelplanet (9. April 2010)

ein Ping von 70 ist also neuerdings hoch ? :o

interessant 

solange der ping unter 100 ist ist doch alles in butter und vorallem kannst du wenig gegen den Ping machen den er ist und bleibt nunmal abhängig davon wie schnell der Server antwortet und natürlich auch wie dein provider dich gerade Routed kannst ja mal schaun wie die traceroute zu einem der Server ist zu denen du so einen "hohen" ping hast dann siehst du ja woher der ping kommt meist kann auch der provider nix dafür


----------



## Sash (9. April 2010)

also bei 50ms ist entweder eine einstellung beim router falsch, oder ganz einfach, du hast kein fastpath. ich wette auf letzteres. telecom bietet eigentlich fp nicht als standard an. ruf die mal an, und lass dich zur technischen kundenbetreuung verbinden, die sollen sich das mal anschauen. mit fp solltest du nach heise.de nicht mehr wie 25ms brauchen. also entweder die habens mal wieder vergessen zu aktivieren oder die leitungen wo du wohnst sind so alt das man nix merkt.


----------



## Franzl (9. April 2010)

also ich kann im  router unter erweiterteneinstellungen-> system -> netzwerk nichst umstellen... da sieht man nur benutzer pcs die mal am router angeschlossen waren bzw meinen

unter netzwerkeinstellungen kann ich UPnP umstellen...
dabei ist "Statusinformationen über UPnP übertragen (empfohlen)" schon an (damit habe ich aber nat typ strikt..) und "Änderungen der Sicherheitseinstellungen über UPnP gestatten" aus ( wenns an is hab ich nat typ offen aber dann relativ regelmäßig lags....)


----------



## Sash (9. April 2010)

wie gesagt, ruf mal an die sollen das mal messen.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (9. April 2010)

Wenn du "NAT-Typ: Strikt" hast musst du noch im Router die Ports für MW2 freischalten...


----------



## Sash (9. April 2010)

das nützt aber nix wenn der pring so schon zu hoch ist.


----------



## Franzl (9. April 2010)

wie gesagt :

mw2 UDP 28960 192.168.178.23 28960 is freigeschaltet nur hab ich nur dann offen wenn ich diese 2. funktion anmache dann kommts aber zu regelmäßigen standbildern.....

ich ruf da gleich mal an...
mal ne andere frage durch die windows 7 firewall oder durch spybot search&destroy bzw iwlche anderen anwendungen kanns nicht kommen stimmts?


e: t-com sagt fp ist aktiv und leitung ist einwandfrei....


----------



## rocc (9. April 2010)

man vergesse auch nicht das viele a-dsl haben, das macht dann schnell aus ner 6000er-Leitung einen 50kbyte upload. :\


----------



## Sash (9. April 2010)

schalt mal alles ab was irgendwie filtern könnte und teste dann mal..


----------



## Franzl (9. April 2010)

hmm also selbst wenn ich alles abschalte. bringt es nix...


der typ am tele hat mit mir versucht über Für Bestandskunden: Verbessern Sie weiterhin Webseitenaufbau und Reaktionszeiten das fp zu reaktivieren aber das funzt net wenn cih da die daten eingebe... könnte einer der auch tcom kunde is das mal probieren? ^^ das is bei diesem dicken bild (kein fp ab bla bla bla) unten rechts  ("*Für Bestandskunden:*
Hier  die FastPath ähnliche Funktion überprüfen lassen.  )


----------



## dot (9. April 2010)

Wie sieht der Ping denn in anderen Spielen aus? Wenn es wie hier geschildert keine dezidierten Spieleserver gibt, sondern jeder x beliebige diesen mit einer "lahmen" ADSL(2) stellt, dann ist deine Latenzzeit + Lags kein Wunder.


----------



## Sash (9. April 2010)

der hat ja selbst nach heise.de 50ms, wo ich 20 hatte.

als ich damals bei der t-com war, durfte ich für fp extra 1€ mehr im monat zahlen. wenn das heute noch so ist, verlang dein geld zurück. alles was über 50ms ist, ist kein fp innerhalb von deutschland. nach ami-land wäre es normal..


----------



## K3n$! (9. April 2010)

Ich finde aber laut Tracert, dass FP nicht geschaltet ist.



> €: ping zu hase.de is wie folgt
> 
> 1 >1ms >1ms >1ms fritz.fon.box (meine ip)
> 2 39ms 40ms 41ms 217.0.116.126
> ...


40ms zum ersten Hop ? Das ist sehr hoch. Normalerweise hat man doch so um die 20ms. Ich habe selbst ohne FP 18-19ms. Kommen denn bei dir auch die vollen 6000 an und hast du irgendwelche Probleme wie Verbindungsabbrüche ?


So sieht es bei mir aus: 



> Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 
> 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.2.1]
> 2    18 ms    18 ms    18 ms  217.0.119.241
> ...


----------



## Franzl (11. April 2010)

ja das is es ja ^^ 
sofort 40ms hop zu haben...

ne bei diversen spedtests erreich ich normale up/downloadgeschwindigkeit...

also nach langen telefonaten mit der t-com hat sich jetz rausgestellt das ich für fp bezahl es aber technisch nicht vorhanden war.....
viel gerede kurzer sinn im endeffekt funktioniert die seite zum manuellen reaktivieren net...
ich krieg aber jetz im laufe der woche zum exakt gleichen preis bzw 1€ weniger weil kein fp dsl 16000 womit sich mein problem hoffentlich lösen wird...

vielen dank für eure hilfe auch wenn ichs im endeffekt nicht lösen konnte und sogar von tcom keinen rat mehr hatten ^^


----------



## K3n$! (11. April 2010)

was ?

nochmal 

bekommst du jetzt ne 16k Leitung ?


----------

